# Small CD stuck in the drive!



## stefmit (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry to bother you with this, but as a very, very long time user of "tray-based" CDROM drive PCs, I never thought of checking what could happen with an iBook and a small form factor CD (mini-CD, as they also call them) ... that is untl today, when I pushhed one of those into my new iBook drive. Now the CD is neither inside fully (to be - I was hoping - pusdhe back by the "eject" key), nor having anything to grab it from, sticking outside the drive. Anybody having run into this problem before? My laptop is brand new, and I would hate to start disassembling stuff, thus loosing the warranty, if I could avoid it.

TIA,
Stef


----------



## stefmit (Jan 15, 2004)

stefmit said:
			
		

> Anybody having run into this problem before? My laptop is brand new, and I would hate to start disassembling stuff, thus loosing the warranty, if I could avoid it.
> 
> TIA,
> Stef



I can't believe Apple did not provide support for those. I just found this:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58641

... how I wish I had checked this before pushing in that CD. The cost of getting used to the obvious (business card based CDs, info and distros on mini CDs, etc.).

I would still appreciate an advise on how to "attacck" the removal of such a CD.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 15, 2004)

My friend had a slot-loading iMac and his young son decided to stick all sorts of stuff in there... business cards, paper clips, etc.  Nothing he stuck in there damaged the drive, and that was including organic stuff.

His wife unwittingly stuck a business-card sized CD into the drive and it ruined the drive (she got a good scolding from him as well!).  It required a replacement of the drive, which we did ourselves with a 2nd-hand slot-loading DVD drive from eBay.

I don't mean to preach, but this information is detailed in the owner's manual that comes with the iBook and any other computer with a slot-loading drive.  I know we all just skip that book and get straight to using the new computer (I know I do!), but in times like this, it shows that it pays to read a little.

On the slot-loading iMac, there was a small manual eject hole that you could insert a straightened paper clip into and press firmly to eject stubborn media.  This may or may not work -- my guess is that the business card cd is somehow off-center or tilted slightly, preventing a normal or manual eject.  There may or may not be a manual eject hole on the iBooks -- if there is, it may be hidden by the cleaning bristles around the slot or by the housing of the iBook itself.

Good luck!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 15, 2004)

when I get one of these in, I usually have luck with a bright spot light, and a stiff pair of forceps (just for that purpose) you can usually see the edge of the CD, grab the edge with the forceps, and work it out. The CD is usually not 'engaged' in the drive and is just laying inside. Power off first! Battery out in case you accidentally hit the power switch. Work gently and carefully. If no luck, take it to a service center/Apple store, they've seen these before!!


----------



## stefmit (Jan 15, 2004)

Got it!!! I've tried first two very thin screwdrivers, and have attempted to grab the small CD from the sides, but couldn't get deep enough to properly hook it, then resorted to a more "damaging" (but successful!!) method: I've used one of the very thin screwdrivers, have slided it on top of the CD, as far as I could push it, then used it similar to a lever, supported on the side of the laptop - I've scratched the CD, but have gotten it out. I've immediately burnt a couple of CDs, and have read some others, to make sure everything is OK. And sure was ... 

Thank you all for suggestions and support,
Stef


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm... my iMac's slot-loading DVD-ROM drive has never had a problem with mini-CD-RW's I throw at it from time to time.  They're a bit tough to pull from the drive once they've ejected, but nowhere near what you described.


----------



## pds (Jan 16, 2004)

For the future- the paper clip is the way to go. Straighten it out and put a small hook on the end. Slip it in sideways and then turn it to hook the center hole. There is less chance of damage to the cd or the drive. Bright light helps. All DeltaMac's caveats about power apply.

God Bless Johann Vaaler 
(google says he invented the paper clip )


----------



## brianjeffers (Dec 5, 2007)

I too got a business card size CD stuck in there. Tried every way I could find on all these different forums. In the end went at it with a paper clip, but still couldn't get it out. So I turned it on its side a shook it, and it just popped out. I think I would be great at delivering babies!


----------



## BimBam (Dec 5, 2007)

Same thing happened to me a year ago, and I found a quick way to get the mini-CD out without damaging anything : just take one of those sticky address labels and press it onto the mini-Cd with a credit card or the like. Then, pull.
It'll be out in seconds.

BimBam.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 5, 2007)

BimBam said:


> ... just take one of those sticky address labels and press it onto the mini-Cd with a credit card or the like. Then, pull.
> It'll be out in seconds.
> 
> BimBam.



I've tried something similar, but doesn't always work.
I had a drive with the disk stuck in the back of the drive, and nothing that I could find would reach it with enough leverage to stick. Sometimes you have to disassemble the drive - not an easy task on an iMac G5 iSight.


----------



## saurabhsood (Nov 3, 2009)

i totally agree..with this way..try to keep the straightened clip at the drive's ceiling and keep dragging the cd towards u..u will surely get to the center hole quickly


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 3, 2009)

Or, you might hook onto the drive mechanism or the optical head support assembly. In that case, you will also take care of the problem, as you won't need to remove the disk then...


----------



## piyupanch (Feb 20, 2011)

lots of ideas of how to use a paper clip.

long after the paper clip was invented to remove small cd stuck in drive someone invented the vacuum cleaner. try using one. the more powerful the better.

if weak then first tilt computer.


happy vacuuming---- thutty years experience
piyush


----------

